
Adventures with mmap and Go - dcu
https://medium.com/@arpith/adventures-with-mmap-463b33405223#.l7eh414rf
======
kristianp
Google code search used mmap and go back in the day: Regular Expression
Matching with a Trigram Index or How Google Code Search Worked
[https://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp4.html](https://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp4.html)

[https://github.com/google/codesearch/tree/master/index](https://github.com/google/codesearch/tree/master/index)

I used mmap in a go project that had large (GByte) hash tables. Sidesteps any
GC pauses and makes for very fast file loading.

~~~
siromoney
Thanks for the link!

------
jimsmart
Maybe also ask your specific questions over on Go-nuts [0] - Lots of
knowledgable Go folk there (including a bunch of the Go devs), and most
questions get answered pretty quickly. HTH

[0] [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golang-
nuts](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golang-nuts)

~~~
siromoney
Thanks for the suggestion!

